# New guy



## FredHook (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello all, I have been reading posts for awhile and decided to fully join.


----------



## davids.reef (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Genius (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey now...


----------

